# Flying Wheels Summer Century



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Anybody riding the Cascade Bicycle Club's Flying Wheels Summer Century this June?

Any past participants wanna chime in on how they like or dislike the ride? I might be in the area in June and might sign up, but wanted to know if it was worthwhile before I lug a bike up with me.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi, I've ridden it the past three years. I'm going to pass this year. Let's see. I like supporting Cascade because they do a ton of stuff to promote cycling. If you don't know the area, it would get you out on a bunch of nice roads with a big friendly group. Like all "big" club rides, you get a huge mix of abilities. They run multiple distances on the same course for a while, so you will mix with some people who don't ride much. Other folks will think they are out for a "win" in a non-competitive event, so it sets up the potential for a bit of "friction." (see today's Bike Snob). On the other hand, it's much less madness than STP or Chilly Hilly.

That said, if you ride sanely, and just want a fun ride, I think it's great. Most of the roads are quite nice. There are a few sections with a little traffic that will get annoyed at all the bikes, but mostly it's just fine. It is the time of year where it's likely to be good weather, but at least bring clip on fenders. There are a few good hills too for fun. 

We have done a couple of roadbikereview rides in the area, and I would suspect a little group would jump in if you wanted to ride together.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

jp makes good points and i agree with them, but ill be doing it again. this will be my 4th. i ride alot out there with a buddy, the flying wheels course is chaining together two of our normal rides. 

we wont be leaving from marrymoore this year, but instead from his house on ames lake hill. were hoping to not have to deal with the trouble that some of the fair weather riders cause on inglewood, people who are doing the shorter distances (bless their hearts) like to go off early with the 100 milers and on the first steep section they like to take the whole lane and will pop off their bikes like jack-in-the-boxes, no warning at all and start walking, it can be dangerous. 

i would recommend the ride though, our hills may be short, but they can be fierce! the support on flying wheels is good and youll more than likely meet some cool peeps. i am of the opinion that there are few better places to be than in the pac nw in the early summer


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll definitely keep the possibility of doing this ride in mind... What's the total feet of climbing for this ride? I keep reading conflicting numbers?


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

my garmin (very optimistic) counts flying wheels at just over 5,000 feet of total climbing

here (should be) an elevation profile, i dont know if motionabsed allows for hotlinking 










5,000 feet, but you never get over 600 feet.

heres the whole thing if you want

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/3038486


----------

